# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Doorbraakbloedingen

## jirka00

Hoi, 

Ik neem sinds enkele maanden Zoély, en heb voor de eerste keer de pil doorgenomen aangezien ik nu examens heb en ik tijdens mijn menstruatie vaak last heb van buikpijn en hoofdpijn. 

Nu heb ik wel last van een redelijk ernstige doorbraakbloeding waar ik zo snel mogelijk van af zou willen komen. Is het veilig om nu gewoon te stoppen met mijn strip en mijn menstruatie door te laten komen, of moet ik gewoon de pil blijven doornemen tot de strip op is? En als ik dan zou stoppen met de strip, zou ik dan gewoon na 4 dagen opnieuw moeten beginnen met een volgende? 

Ik zou vanavond de 14de pil moeten innemen. 
In het totaal zijn er 24 pillen + 4 placebo's voor de stopweek. 

Alvast bedankt!

----------


## Leontien

Als je er zo'n last van hebt, dan zou ik idd gelijk stoppen met de pil slikken. Normaal begin ke natuurlijk met de pil op de dag dat je menstrueert, maar dat is bij jou niet het geval. Zelf zou ik dan na 7 dagen weer beginnen met de pil. Zelf ben ik ook wel eens gestopt tussentijds met de pil, omdat ik het 2 dagen vergeten was. Het is wel iets anders dan bij jou, maar na 1 week ben ik begonnen met de volgende strip. In die periode ben ik niet zwanger geworden. Ik ben dan geen deskundige, maar ik probeer met je mee te denken.

----------

